# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  الاجواء في رمضان

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل عام وأنتم بخير
أقصد بالجو العام وحالة الطقس يعني نقل مباشر
دايرين كل واحد يدخل يحكي لينا عن جو المدينة أو القرية التي يوجد بها حالياً
أنا ببدأ ليكم
نحمد الله اننا هنا في ودمدني الطقس خريفي والسماء ملبدة بالسحب والجو صحو 
لليوم التاني نسأل الله ان يقدرنا واياكم علي صيامه وقيامه وكل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اجواء رائعة جدا في جبل اولياء الصور بعد قليل 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*






*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اجواء خريفيه هنا بولاية القضارف 
امطار غزيره طوال النهار والجو اكثر من رائع
بالواضح كدا رمضان مكشوف عندنا
*

----------


## sinary

*والله يا عجبكو ما شايف عندكم الا السماء الزرقاء  لو شفت سنار هنا تقول شنو ؟؟؟؟ الصور بعد الكهربا تجي
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ورمضان كريم علي الكل
والله ياجماعة اليوم الجو في القرير بالشمالية مابطال وما سمح يعني نص نص بس نحمد الله ونسال الله ان يجعلنا من التوابين القانتين
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
ورمضان كريم علي الكل
والله ياجماعة اليوم الجو في القرير بالشمالية مابطال وما سمح يعني نص نص بس نحمد الله ونسال الله ان يجعلنا من التوابين القانتين



الاخت الكريمة الرايقة( الشايقية ) رمضان كريم انا اعلم ان الجو في كريمة وماجاورها حار جدا اتصلت البارحة مساء بكريمة *** تحياتي لناس حي الشاطي و قوز قرافي 
*

----------

